# Basic venus fly trap care



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 7, 2020)

Would anyone be willing to give some tips on how to keep one healthy and growing? I got one from roots and been growing it since may. It's just so hard to keep humidity in an apartment unless I open windows every day. I know they grow slow also


----------



## Poonjab (Aug 7, 2020)

Put pot it a tray, Use distilled water and fill tray. Once tray dries, refill. Do not use tap water, the minerals will kill it. Only distilled water. Give it a dormancy period to die off each year. This will ensure that it grows back bigger and fuller each year. Depending on where you live, if you have mild winters, it can be kept outside. Just keep soil damp and keep it in the light and you’re good to go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 7, 2020)

If I don't have distilled water what can I use instead? Tray is no problem I have it in a plastic pot with drain holes on bottom. I'm starting to believe it's half alive half dead. Look at my picture and tell me if I need to do something different please. Why is it shriveled a little?? Did tap water do that? Are the brown stems dead or are they ever gonna turn into anything? When does the fly trap mouths actually form?


----------



## Poonjab (Aug 7, 2020)

Leaves will die off. You need to pluck them. As of right now don’t worry about it. Yes, the tap water probably started to kill it. G to the store and buy a gallon of reverse osmosis or distilled water, it’s like 79 cents. Very inexpensive. You can use rain water, but much easier to just buy a cheap gallon of water. Make sure it’s getting light a good portion of the day. Mouthparts should already be forming. They probably aren’t due to improper care. Make changes and give it time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 7, 2020)

I'll definitely make those changes and give it time and hopefully within the next month things will be better.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks to me like it's not getting nearly enough light. These guys need the kind of light almost no one can get through a window, and you'll probably need to supplement if it's inside or move it outside. Their response to low light is growing very long leaves without traps, which is what yours is doing now.

Also agree with everything @Poonjab has said. In the places I've lived in New England I've been able to grow CPs with tap water, but in most places the tap water is too hard and often has too many dissolved solids. Also, in fairness I made the switch to tap water after I stopped growing fly traps, which are known to be more sensitive.

I wouldn't worry too much about humidity, I've grown flytraps outdoors with no issues.


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Looks to me like it's not getting nearly enough light. These guys need the kind of light almost no one can get through a window, and you'll probably need to supplement if it's inside or move it outside. Their response to low light is growing very long leaves without traps, which is what yours is doing now.
> 
> Also agree with everything @Poonjab has said. In the places I've lived in New England I've been able to grow CPs with tap water, but in most places the tap water is too hard and often has too many dissolved solids. Also, in fairness I made the switch to tap water after I stopped growing fly traps, which are known to be more sensitive.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about humidity, I've grown flytraps outdoors with no issues.


What do I need to supplement? Water is no issue but like I said lighting is biggest problem. I can't put outside for many reasons so I'm kinda stuck with it inside.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2020)

That's not a Venus fly trap. Looks more like an American pitcher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

basin79 said:


> That's not a Venus fly trap. Looks more like an American pitcher.


I'd imagine it is a fly trap I bought the kit at Lowes home and garden.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> I'd imagine it is a fly trap I bought the kit at Lowes home and garden.


It's not a fly trap.


----------



## Poonjab (Aug 8, 2020)

basin79 said:


> That's not a Venus fly trap. Looks more like an American pitcher.


Im glad you noticed this. I thought initially when I saw this that it wasn’t a Venus fly trap. As I’ve kept plenty. But then was like, eh... maybe it’s just growing weird.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Im glad you noticed this. I thought initially when I saw this that it wasn’t a Venus fly trap. As I’ve kept plenty. But then was like, eh... maybe it’s just growing weird.


Nope. That's not a VFT.


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Im glad you noticed this. I thought initially when I saw this that it wasn’t a Venus fly trap. As I’ve kept plenty. But then was like, eh... maybe it’s just growing weird.


Yea it's prolly growing weird bc I used tap water for a while and lighting. We just talked about this..


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Nope. That's not a VFT.


Keep saying that but you wasn't with me when I got it so...


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> Keep saying that but you wasn't with me when I got it so...


It's not a VFT. If I'd have seen this thread before you PM'd me I'd have told you. You DEFINITELY do not have a VFT.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 9, 2020)

basin79 said:


> It's not a VFT. If I'd have seen this thread before you PM'd me I'd have told you. You DEFINITELY do not have a VFT.


You're right, that explains why I thought the leaf looked so weird. Still odd for Sarracenia, but much more believable


----------



## viper69 (Aug 9, 2020)

That’s not a Venus Fly Trap, could be a redwood tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 10, 2020)

Where are the fly traaapss

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Aug 10, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Where are the fly traaapss
> 
> View attachment 355972


Nice !! underneath the orange thing... LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Aug 13, 2020)

Great looking set up you have there !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 13, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Great looking set up you have there !!


Thanks!! 

I like to see that people loves them   

You have the complete build in this tuto: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/foam-background-enclosure-tutorial.331925/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul Bisacca (Sep 26, 2020)

google pitcher plants. they need full sun in summer and dormant winter. Keep their feet/ankles wet in RO/DI or rainwater. They will attract their own food - do not fertilize.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 29, 2020)

I've spent those last 30 years under the impression that this was the proper and legit care for those cuties


----------

